# Mini vivarium?



## Boosh96 (Oct 24, 2013)

Okay, so I'm starting to think about building a little vivarium for two ghost mantises. The only other viv I've ever built is the one I made for my late dart frogs, and that was with a kit. Can anyone give me some tips and tricks on plants, lighting, water, etc.?


----------



## JTHMfreak (Oct 25, 2013)

Would love to see the finished product


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 25, 2013)

Can a pair of ghost mantises live comfortably in a 1-gallon container? I'm thinking I'll make a little viv out of a gallon candy jar or something.


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 25, 2013)

I already set up their new home! I got a pretty decent-sized glass container and I added a fern and sticks. It's pretty simple but it looks good and I'm sure the mantises will do well in there. I'll post some pictures shortly.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah, ghosts are very communal, but a gallon container may be too big. The ghosts do not actively hunt their prey, they just hang out and wait for the prey to walk by, so if you use a big container make sure you give them something that will easily cross their path. A lot of my ghosts died from being in a larger container


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm honestly not sure if it's even a gallon. It should be fine-the container has enough space, just not a ton.


----------



## gripen (Oct 25, 2013)

Boosh96 said:


> I'm honestly not sure if it's even a gallon. It should be fine-the container has enough space, just not a ton.


Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 26, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/prqlge5z5daqdp3/Hm-c_dt1Rf#/

Here's a link to the pictures. I had a hard time uploading them for some reason.

The jar thingy is 11" tall and 4.5" wide.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Oct 29, 2013)

Live plants?


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Nov 4, 2013)

I have thought about incorporating a live plant into my containers, let us know if you run into any problems


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 4, 2013)

It looks like it would be pretty cramped for two adult ghosts, unless you are using it for younger ghost nymphs. What is the lid like? I would also worry about airflow. Since things look rather wet in your photos, how quickly does the water evaporate after misting?


----------



## Boosh96 (Nov 4, 2013)

Honestly I moved them back into their shipping containers, which are seriously big enough for them to live in for a few more molts or so. I've got dirt and little twigs in there and stuff. I'm gonna have to rethink the vivarium.


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like it would definitely need more ventilation. Aside from that awesome. I plan on making some mantis vivs myself in the near future.

Oh, and I would also recommend a cleanup crew. Like maybe some isopods. Just to eat all the mold, and fungus, and such.


----------

